# Neighbour gone away-Cat starving: What would you do?



## SlurrySlump (3 Apr 2010)

Our neighbour has headed off for the Easter but left their cat outside. It hasn't stopped crying. I want to give it something to eat and probably will but I am really annoyed at the behaviour of these people. What would you do?


----------



## Joanne1 (3 Apr 2010)

I'd feed it. But I'd talk to your neighbour about it when they return.  People shouldn't have pets if they are not going to look after them properly.


----------



## RMCF (3 Apr 2010)

The cat shouldn't starve. 

It will kill mice or birds if it gets hungry enough.


----------



## Ash 22 (3 Apr 2010)

Is the cat in an enclosed space or can he get out. As RMCF said he may be able to get mice etc, but thats not good enough they shoud'nt have left the cat with no food. They should'nt have a cat if they can't look after it. Do give the cat some food and a great big hug!


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Apr 2010)

It seems strange that if this household has had the cat for some time that they would just head off without leaving any provisions for it. If they have then despite RMCF's correct observation, it is bad form for any pet owner to leave their pet to it's own devices. If you feel inclined to do so then leaving some water and food would be the right thing to do IMO. Bearing in mind that if the neighbours think that you're on hand to do this they might abdicate their responsibilities altogether on future absences so a polite word might not go adrift anyway on their return.  We have 2 tabbies and whenever we are all away, the next door neighbour has a house key to come in and put out their feed and drink daily which they are happy to do.


----------



## Calico (3 Apr 2010)

Feed the poor little thing!


----------



## Purple (3 Apr 2010)

Calico said:


> Feed the poor little thing!



yes, but to what?


----------



## helllohello (3 Apr 2010)

maybe they have arranged for a relation to call and feed it?  cat might just be lonely and looking to get into the house as usual.  i would try feeding it to see if it is hungry.


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Apr 2010)

Purple said:


> yes, but to what?



Certainly not to a vicious Purple


----------



## shanegl (3 Apr 2010)

If they've been gone for a day the cat isn't starving.


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Apr 2010)

Ok so it's clear there are plenty of people out there who do not like cats. I'm not a great fan of  dogs, but I would never suggest running one over or feeding it to something else. If I saw one in distress or hungry I'd try sort the situation out or feed it ( preferably something suitable and not a cranky AAM poster) .   Give the animal a break. After all it's not as if it's a banker is it.


----------



## Complainer (4 Apr 2010)

RMCF said:


> The cat shouldn't starve.
> 
> It will kill mice or birds if it gets hungry enough.


Nonsense. Unless a cat was trained as a 'mouser' by its mother, it won't catch anything. Mousing is not an instinctive skill, and in fact, is 'dying out' among domestic cats. Kittens are often taken from the mother at such an early age that passing on the skill is not possible.


----------



## haminka1 (4 Apr 2010)

some people are real simpletons, like those who leave their cat to fend for itself while they leave for holidays or those who just feel compelled to say something they find funny but what's in fact just simply stupid
feed the cat and give it a shelter - if it's an outdoor/indoor cat, it's not used to being outside the whole time and might be freezing right now - that's what i'd do, definitely ..
i'd give your neighbours a hint about calling the ispca next time something like that happens ..
a domestic cat will not kill birds or mice for food, they might manage to kill them but even if they did, they won't eat them, they are way too much used to getting food from their owners


----------



## Purple (4 Apr 2010)

Complainer said:


> Nonsense. Unless a cat was trained as a 'mouser' by its mother, it won't catch anything. Mousing is not an instinctive skill, and in fact, is 'dying out' among domestic cats. Kittens are often taken from the mother at such an early age that passing on the skill is not possible.




Are you suggesting that if tomorrow all of the owners of domestic cats stopped feeding them the cats that hadn't been taught to hunt would all starve?
Cats are one empty stomach away from being wild animals.


----------



## Purple (4 Apr 2010)

haminka1 said:


> some people are real simpletons, like those who leave their cat to fend for itself while they leave for holidays or those who just feel compelled to say something they find funny but what's in fact just simply stupid


Funnily enough only the great apes (humans being one) are capable of understanding humour. Some sub-species of great ape take themselves too seriously to find much funny. I can't quite remember their name.




haminka1 said:


> a domestic cat will not kill birds or mice for food, they might manage to kill them but even if they did, they won't eat them, they are way too much used to getting food from their owners


 Rubbish. When I was growing up our neighbours had a couple of vile white fur-balls of cats that killed off the last few red squirrels in our area. They used to leave their half eaten corpses, along with numerous dismembered birds, in our back garden.


----------



## VOR (4 Apr 2010)

SlurrySlump said:


> It hasn't stopped crying.



Are you sure it's not hungry for something besides food?


----------



## mathepac (4 Apr 2010)

Cats, healthy ones at least,  are natural predators, as others have  pointed out. Just watch them at play with each other or with their toys  and they simulate hunting, stalking, ambushing and killing prey.

As a cat owner for many years, I have no qualms about heading off for a  week-end and leaving my cats outside. I don't leave out food for them  because this only attracts vermin - mice, rats, grey squirrels,  jack-daws, crows, pigeons, etc. I only leave them water in the summer as  despite the fact that my cats drink domestic water in the house, once  outside they make beelines for rain-water puddles for a drink.

The beauty about cats is they're self-sufficient and the relationship  with their "owners" is a mutually beneficial and rewarding  - food,  shelter, care and attention as well as opportunities to take a "walk on  the wild side" occasionally for the cats and vermin-free houses and  gardens for the "owners".

Unlike the much less intelligent, pack-oriented, and owner-dependent  dogs, cats are fiercely independent and are capable or switching  "owners" if the current relationship is not to their satisfaction.

As per VOR's post above the whingey cat is probaly whinging for eh, cat of some kind.


----------



## haminka1 (4 Apr 2010)

Purple said:


> Funnily enough only the great apes (humans being one) are capable of understanding humour. Some sub-species of great ape take themselves too seriously to find much funny. I can't quite remember their name.



well, there is humour and there is humour - guess the op was genuinely asking for our opinions and the thread seemed to be going in a completely different direction



Purple said:


> Rubbish. When I was growing up our neighbours had a couple of vile white fur-balls of cats that killed off the last few red squirrels in our area. They used to leave their half eaten corpses, along with numerous dismembered birds, in our back garden.



not really - my cat, who was adopted straight from the street after having been dumped and having lived "rough" for a while would also chase birds and tear them apart but if you "assembled" their bodies you'd see there isn't a lot missing - he's doing it for fun but prefers dining in the restaurant home sweet home


----------



## haminka1 (4 Apr 2010)

mathepac said:


> The beauty about cats is they're self-sufficient and the relationship  with their "owners" is a mutually beneficial and rewarding  - food,  shelter, care and attention as well as opportunities to take a "walk on  the wild side" occasionally for the cats and vermin-free houses and  gardens for the "owners".



depends - if the cat spends most of her lives indoors, she won't be as street smart - I've seen a cat who couldn't even climb a tree properly because he was kept indoors most of the time


----------



## Caveat (4 Apr 2010)

We regularly leave our cats for 24 hrs, sometimes 48 but never more.

We leave out extra dried food and water for them.

They're fine.  We barely give it a thought.

Our thinking is that they often disappear for a day or more anyway even when we are around.


----------



## Ash 22 (4 Apr 2010)

mathepac said:


> As a cat owner for many years, I have no qualms about heading off for a week-end and leaving my cats outside. I don't leave out food for them because this only attracts vermin - mice, rats, grey squirrels, jack-daws, crows, pigeons, etc.


 


All the more reason to leave out food when you're gone, the cats will have a great time with food plus vermin! They'll wish you went every week.


----------



## Purple (4 Apr 2010)

haminka1 said:


> not really - my cat, who was adopted straight from the street after having been dumped and having lived "rough" for a while would also chase birds and tear them apart but if you "assembled" their bodies you'd see there isn't a lot missing - he's doing it for fun but prefers dining in the restaurant home sweet home



So your cat can hunt and kill but does it for sport because it's not hungry, because you leave food out.


----------



## Purple (4 Apr 2010)

mathepac said:


> Unlike the much less intelligent, pack-oriented, and owner-dependent  dogs,


 Social interactive animals are generally more intelligent than solitary animals. Living in a group requires thinking. Solitary animals rely more on instinct (according to some wildlife programme I saw years ago anyway).


----------



## haminka1 (4 Apr 2010)

Purple said:


> So your cat can hunt and kill but does it for sport because it's not hungry, because you leave food out.



no, i don't, he has to come home to get it - he'd come after a night chasing prey and judging from the feathers and occasional blood on his mouth he's rather successful but he heads straight for the food dish and eats a double portion when he comes back
i wouldn't leave food outside, there's at least three stray cats around in the estate and others who'd be just too happy to make use of the nice take-away if i did ...


----------



## micamaca (4 Apr 2010)

How convenient for people who can go away without having to make provisions for their cat. It's much simpler to tell yourself, that the cat will be fine without you than having to give someone a key, have the place tidy for when they call and leave instructions re feeding etc. Why didn't I think of that? 

Because I like my cat and care about its well-being. If you keep a domestic animal, then you should make provisions for it. Cats, when domesticated, enjoy and expect human company and regular feeding. They also depend on it. So tell yourself something all you like, but it's not true. 

By the way, vets do not recommend leaving a cat without food over the weekend...they recommend you drive it to a cattery and pay someone to look after your _pet_. 

I suppose some of you leave kids out playing on the streets till all hours, because you're sure they're fine too.  

@OP ...give the cat some food and bring it in for an hour or two, if you are not against that. Otherwise some food and water at least. Then talk to your neighbour and explain that their cat is not okay and maybe they should make some other provisions next time.


----------



## mathepac (4 Apr 2010)

micamaca said:


> How convenient for people who can go away without having to make provisions for their cat. ...


It's convenient for me and my cats anyway, that's why I do it, with their vet's blessing.


----------



## micamaca (5 Apr 2010)

Oh well, you can bring the horse to water but you can't force him to drink.  I've said my piece; you don't have to agree with me.


----------



## z107 (5 Apr 2010)

> It's convenient for me and my cats anyway, that's why I do it, with their vet's blessing.


It's convenient for you.


micamaca - I (at least) agree completely with everything in your post.


----------



## mathepac (5 Apr 2010)

ash 22 said:


> ... They'll wish you went every week.


:d lol


----------



## Complainer (5 Apr 2010)

micamaca said:


> By the way, vets do not recommend leaving a cat without food over the weekend...they recommend you drive it to a cattery and pay someone to look after your _pet_.


Absolutely. Or at minimum, get a neighbour or friend to drop in and make sure they have food *and water*. How hard is that, really?


----------



## carpedeum (5 Apr 2010)

Call the DSPCA to take the starving cat away as a stray. You and your non-cat-owning neighbours will have one cat less and their dirt and night screeching to deal with!


----------



## michaelm (5 Apr 2010)

SlurrySlump said:


> What would you do?


I'd have ignored it.  I dislike cats anyway.


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Apr 2010)

haminka1 said:


> not really - my cat, who was adopted straight from the street after having been dumped and having lived "rough" for a while would also chase birds and tear them apart but if you "assembled" their bodies you'd see there isn't a lot missing - he's doing it for fun but prefers dining in the restaurant home sweet home



When we go away, even if one of the kids are at home, our two feline Wilbur Smiths stalk the suburban savannah of East Cork and leave decapitated rodents of various sorts usually at the end of the stairs or just inside the back door. I'm not sure is it their way of missing us or of saying, hey dad we can hunt see what we can do. eh. look . They never do this when we're at home. Maybe there's a pet psychologist on AAM who could interpret this for us since the culprits themselves won't tell us. ( as we all know if a cat could talk, it wouldn't, it would just take a message and get back to you later !)   Interestingly as Haminka said, there is often not much missing, mostly I guess the poor things died of shock seeing this green eyed  pretender to the king of the jungle bearing down on it.


----------



## Complainer (5 Apr 2010)

carpedeum said:


> Call the DSPCA to take the starving cat away as a stray. You and your non-cat-owning neighbours will have one cat less and their dirt and night screeching to deal with!


The DSPCA have more sense than to remove an otherwise healthy cat from its environment on the word of a complaining neighbour.


----------



## DeeFox (6 Apr 2010)

How does the OP know that the neighbours haven't arranged for a friend to call and check on the cat occasionally?  If not, animals are fairly savvy - it will figure out a way of getting fed.  Go ahead and feed it by all means - chances are a few other neighbours will feed it as well and your neighbour will come back to a nice fat cat...


----------



## Sconhome (6 Apr 2010)

SlurrySlump said:


> It hasn't stopped crying.



Probably heard about NAMA


----------



## MANTO (6 Apr 2010)

DeeFox said:


> and your neighbour will come back to a nice fat cat...


 
And rename him Bertie


----------



## RMCF (6 Apr 2010)

Well, Easter is over so I'm guessing the OPs neighbour is back?

I'm sure we are all curious as to how this all panned out.


----------



## levelpar (6 Apr 2010)

> Cats, healthy ones at least, are natural predators


 
I agree. There's a cat creeping around our area for some years now and will sneak into the house if a door or window is left open. The same domesticated ? cat will stalk birds and attack if it gets the chance



> Unlike the much less intelligent, pack-oriented, and owner-dependent dogs, cats are fiercely independent and are capable or switching "owners" if the current relationship is not to their satisfaction.


 
Again ,I agree that the dog ,like man is a bit of a softy and while he likes to  meet up with his own kind, have a sniff or a set-to ,he is fiercely faithful to his master 
. 
Anyone ever see a cat trained to assist the blind or snif drugs and so on and so on.
 Sorry folks but I dont mean to be catty 





> The beauty about cats is they're self-sufficient and the relationship with their "owners" is a mutually beneficial and rewarding - food, shelter, care and attention


Yes, cats are selfish animals and having been fed just want to go  , curl up and not be disturbed


----------



## Graham_07 (6 Apr 2010)

levelpar said:


> Yes, cats are selfish animals and having been fed just want to go  , curl up and not be disturbed



It has been said that cats are sneaky, evil and cruel. It's true, and they have many other fine qualities too.   Remember too that if a dog jumps into your lap it's because it likes you. If a cat jumps into your lap it's because your lap is warmer.


----------



## nai (7 Apr 2010)

Complainer said:


> The DSPCA have more sense than to remove an otherwise healthy cat from its environment on the word of a complaining neighbour.


 
This is true - they wouldn't respond to my call to have them remove 6-7 feral cats from our area. They just referred me to a specialist cat agency who advised they'd come and trap/euthanize the cats for €50 per cat.


----------



## Complainer (7 Apr 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Remember too that if a dog jumps into your lap it's because it likes you. If a cat jumps into your lap it's because your lap is warmer.


I presume you have a cynical explanation for why the cat will give head-butt kisses (you kinda have to see it to believe) to its favourite family members?


----------



## Caveat (7 Apr 2010)

Complainer said:


> I presume you have a cynical explanation for why the cat will give head-butt kisses (you kinda have to see it to believe) to its favourite family members?


 
I can vouch for that one alright.  My wife (who indulges the cats way more than me) gets them all the time.  I never do. The most I get from them is a wry eyed grudging acceptance of my existance in their world.


----------



## Ciaraella (7 Apr 2010)

Complainer said:


> I presume you have a cynical explanation for why the cat will give head-butt kisses (you kinda have to see it to believe) to its favourite family members?


 
Our neighbour's cat does this, it has to be said it's very sweet, and i'm very much a dog person, this particular cat is much more dog-like than most cats anyway.


----------



## Caveat (7 Apr 2010)

It's bizarre. Cats are so misunderstood. Poeple often say "oh but they're not like dogs". You don't say. 

Guess what - gerbils aren't like ponies either. 

Basically, and I'm not even joking, IME the true animal lovers seem to be predominantly cat people. As far as I can see they just like animals anyway - pigs, mice, whatever. Dog lovers seem to only really like dogs and will judge most other animals by their criteria. 

Now, there's a theory for ya - discuss!


----------



## Graham_07 (7 Apr 2010)

Complainer said:


> I presume you have a cynical explanation for why the cat will give head-butt kisses (you kinda have to see it to believe) to its favourite family members?



Nope, I've been on the receiving end of many of those from our two , I believe it's just a show of affection ( or maybe they just want whatever it is you're eating ) .There's also the habit of some  "kneading" before they settle down on you ( for them that don't know what I mean just google cats kneading).  What's also interesting is the morning conversation I sometimes have with one of ours, you come into room you get a meow, say what and you get another, as long as you keep replying you get another meow. Doesn't happen later in the day though, just mornings.  Never figured that one out.


----------



## Sherman (7 Apr 2010)

Purple said:


> Social interactive animals are generally more intelligent than solitary animals. Living in a group requires thinking. Solitary animals rely more on instinct (according to some wildlife programme I saw years ago anyway).


 
Cats are not solitary animals. Feral cats and ex-domestic cats will always gather in what are known as 'colonies' as cats are a social animal. The ignorance that they are not a social animal is due to the fact that they are not a pack animal like dogs are, and that they are solitary in their hunting habits.

There is a lot of ignorance on this thread. It boils down to this - yes, a domestic cat may well 'survive' if left without food/water for an extended period, and may well be able to feed itself albeit sporadically - however - a couple of caveats - one, it is categorical that different cats have different hunting abilities and 'prey drive' i.e. some are simply better hunters than others. Different breeds of cat have different hunting abilities also. Two, while possible for a domestic cat to survive on hunted food, it is not optimum - hence the scrawny looking cats you see hanging around your local supermarket loading area. Modern cat food has a properly balanced formula which has been developed to replicate a proper, fully wild and varied diet - something which your local urban cat would not get from hunting.

Honestly, I don't understand some of the attitudes displayed here - if people aren't willing to do the best by their pets (be they cats, dogs, whatever) why bother having pets?


----------



## Purple (7 Apr 2010)

Sherman said:


> .
> 
> Honestly, I don't understand some of the attitudes displayed here - if people aren't willing to do the best by their pets (be they cats, dogs, whatever) why bother having pets?



I agree with you there. many cat owners just let their cats out during the day to defecate in other peoples gardens.


----------



## ney001 (7 Apr 2010)

*!*

Agree with Sherman there.  For the original OP for future reference, for the sake of 95cent for a can of food why even question what to do? Feed the cat.... if it eats it it eats it, if it doesn't it doesn't end of! 

My own cats have killed numerous birds/rodents etc but have never eaten any - I doubt very much that they would eat them - pampered cats that they are!   I watched one of my cats the other day sitting outside in the garden, it then walked in through the cat flap went to the toilet in the litter tray then walked straight back out again! - too posh to go outside!


----------



## Graham_07 (7 Apr 2010)

ney001 said:


> I watched one of my cats the other day sitting outside in the garden, it then walked in through the cat flap went to the toilet in the litter tray then walked straight back out again! - too posh to go outside!



Probably didn't want to get its paws dirty, since cats generally dig the soil, do their bit then cover it up again. The tray is soo much cleaner  .


----------



## haminka1 (7 Apr 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Probably didn't want to get its paws dirty, since cats generally dig the soil, do their bit then cover it up again. The tray is soo much cleaner  .



my cat actually does the opposite - he hates his cat litter tray and only uses it when he has to stay inside in bad weather or when he's sick and not allowed outside - though he once VERY demonstratively used our kitchen sink to wee when we didn't want to let him outside to show us what he thinks about our attitude


----------



## Complainer (7 Apr 2010)

Might be a good time to revisit this old classic;

“Excerpts From The Dog’s Daily Diary”   
 	8:00 am - Oh Boy! Dog food! My favorite!   
 	9:30 am - Oh Boy! A car ride! My favorite!   
 	9:40 am - Oh Boy! A walk! My favorite!   
 	10:30 am - Oh Boy! A car ride! My favorite!   
 	11:30 am - Oh Boy! Dog food! My favorite!   
 	Noon - Oh Boy! The kids! My favorite!   
 	1:00 pm - Oh Boy! The yard! My favorite!   
 	4:00 pm - Oh Boy! The kids! My favorite!   
 	5:00 pm - Oh Boy! Dog food! My favorite!   
 	5:30 pm - Oh Boy! Mom! My favorite!   
 	6:00 pm - Oh Boy! Playing ball! My favorite!   
 	6:30 pm - Oh Boy! Sleeping in master’s bed! My favorite! 







“Excerpts From The Cat’s Daily Diary”   


Day 283 Of My Captivity.   


My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little
dangling objects. They dine lavishly on fresh meat,
while I am forced to eat dry cereal. The only thing
that keeps me going is the hope of escape, and the
mild satisfaction I get from ruining the occasional
piece of furniture. Tomorrow I may eat another
house plant. 



 	Today my attempt to kill my captors by weaving
around their feet while they were walking almost
succeeded; must try this at the top of the stairs. In
an attempt to disgust and repulse these vile
oppressors, I once again induced myself to vomit
on their favorite chair; must try this on their bed.   
 	Decapitated a mouse and brought them the headless
body, in attempt to make them aware of what I am
capable of, and to try to strike fear into their hearts.
They only cooed and condescended about what a good
little cat I was. Hmmm, not working according to plan.   


There was some sort of gathering of their accomplices.
I was placed in solitary throughout the event. However,
I could hear the noise and smell the food. More
importantly I overheard that my confinement
was due to MY power of “allergies.” Must learn what
this is and how to use it to my advantage.   
 	I am convinced the other captives are flunkies and
maybe snitches. The dog is routinely released and
seems more than happy to return. He is obviously
a half-wit. The bird on the other hand has got to be
an informant, and speaks with them regularly. I am
certain he reports my every move. Due to his current
placement in the metal room, his safety is assured.
But I can wait, it is only a matter of time. . . .


----------



## Caveat (8 Apr 2010)

Very good!

Made me think of this too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rryNobB_rvw


----------



## Kine (8 Apr 2010)

levelpar said:


> Again ,I agree that the dog ,like man is a bit of a softy and while he likes to meet up with his own kind, have a sniff or a set-to ,he is fiercely faithful to his master
> .
> Anyone ever see a cat trained to assist the blind or snif drugs and so on and so on.
> Sorry folks but I dont mean to be catty


 
While I agree Dogs aer generally more loyal, my cat bucks the trend. Was attacking my O/H the other day (ok...tickling...) and my cat got quite distressed by it (obviously thinking I was killing my O/H). The cat promptly jumped on teh couch beside me and gave me thump to stop!

I was speachless!


----------



## csirl (8 Apr 2010)

When cats look at any other living creature, all they think about is "can I kill it and eat it?". The only reason they dont kill their owners is because their owners are bigger and stronger.


----------



## levelpar (8 Apr 2010)

> Was attacking my O/H the other day (ok...tickling...) and my cat got quite distressed by it (obviously thinking I was killing my O/H). The cat promptly jumped on teh couch beside me and gave me thump to stop!


 
Sorry to disappoint  you but the cat was encouraging you to go for the kil l


----------



## xeresod (8 Apr 2010)

ney001 said:


> I watched one of my cats the other day sitting outside in the garden, it then walked in through the cat flap went to the toilet in the litter tray then walked straight back out again! - too posh to go outside!


 


haminka1 said:


> - though he once VERY demonstratively used our kitchen sink to wee when we didn't want to let him outside to show us what he thinks about our attitude


 
One of mine comes in from outside to use the letter tray too but the other one will only use it when it's clean, once it's used once it's not acceptable for use again! If the cat flap is closed so she can't go outside and the tray has been used, she'll protest by peeing on whatever she thinks will cause us the most heartache -unopened mail, new cushion etc - if she uses the sink, then she's well behaved!


----------



## ney001 (8 Apr 2010)

We have always had 'odd' cats.  One in particular was a rescue cat and had a very traumatic first few months of life - Anyway it hates women, in fact hates almost everybody except my OH - adores him and always has, will scratch my eyes out even now if I pick her up and we have her about 6 years now!. Anyway when we first got her every single day she used to pee on my pillow and any clothes belonging to me around the house- did this for over a year - nearly drove me to drink I tell ya!  Never once did she pee on anything belonging to him, to test this I put some of my clothes on the floor but covered them with his jumper, came home and found that she has pulled his jumper out of the way and pee'd on my clothes anyway 

- eventually she got her head around the fact that I was going anywhere and grudgingly accepts me in the house now!


----------



## gipimann (8 Apr 2010)

You know what they say....

Dogs have owners, cats have staff!


----------



## Graham_07 (8 Apr 2010)

gipimann said:


> You know what they say....
> 
> Dogs have owners, cats have staff!



Cats motto :- no matter what you've done wrong, always make sure it looks like the dog did it.


----------



## haminka1 (8 Apr 2010)

i had to spend five days in a hospital recently and my cat reportedly wasn't his lively and happy himself though he was spoiled by my partner and my mum endlessly during that time


----------



## mathepac (8 Apr 2010)

OMG!!!! Hopefully Kitty has recovered fully from the trauma of seperation. Oh and BTW, how are you after your stay in hospital?


----------



## haminka1 (8 Apr 2010)

mathepac said:


> OMG!!!! Hopefully Kitty has recovered fully from the trauma of seperation. Oh and BTW, how are you after your stay in hospital?



well, he did, with plenty of ham to help him overcome his depression - ham is cat's prozac , though my mum made a mistake of offering him a cooked chicken skin once instead
well, busier than ever after the hospital stay as i brought my little baby daughter home with me


----------



## mathepac (8 Apr 2010)

Congratulations. I hope everything went well and everyone is doing well (no need to ask about Kitty obviously).


----------



## Complainer (8 Apr 2010)

haminka1 said:


> well, he did, with plenty of ham to help him overcome his depression - ham is cat's prozac


Ham is the one meat that I won't give to our cat - all that salt can't be good for them.


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Apr 2010)

haminka1 said:


> well, he did, with plenty of ham to help him overcome his depression - ham is cat's prozac





Complainer said:


> Ham is the one meat that I won't give to our cat - all that salt can't be good for them.



Interesting, ours go mad for ham. In fact even say the "h-a-m" word and a normally comatose kitteh will immediately spring to life and head for the fridge. As an occasional treat the salt content is, so I've read, within acceptable guidelines but it should certainly not become part of their normal diet. The problem with salt is cats love it, also why they seem to love but should never be given crisps.


----------



## ney001 (9 Apr 2010)

ney001 said:


> - eventually she got her head around the fact that I was going anywhere and grudgingly accepts me in the house now!



Would you believe it?? got home last night and cat had been killed on the road! - Gutted


----------



## Caveat (9 Apr 2010)

ney001 said:


> Would you believe it?? got home last night and cat had been killed on the road! - Gutted


 
Ah no ney that's awful - sorry to hear it.

Has happened to us before.


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Apr 2010)

ney001 said:


> Would you believe it?? got home last night and cat had been killed on the road! - Gutted



Ney thats terrible, sorry to hear it. 

We originally had 3 but lost one of ours same way a few years ago, a big silky black tom called Salem.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (9 Apr 2010)

When our cat died last year we buried it in the back garden. I'm kind of regretting it now as I have to step around the area when I am doing a bit of gardening. I was also unsure as to how deep I should have dug the hole?  Anybody else any thoughts on this?


----------



## haminka1 (9 Apr 2010)

mathepac said:


> Congratulations. I hope everything went well and everyone is doing well (no need to ask about Kitty obviously).



thanx, everybody's well /incl. the kitty /


----------



## haminka1 (9 Apr 2010)

Complainer said:


> Ham is the one meat that I won't give to our cat - all that salt can't be good for them.



try explaining that to any cat 
it's a special treat for him and he only gets high quality granules otherwise so that surely balances it - don't tell me you deny yourself the occasional treat


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Apr 2010)

BOXtheFOX said:


> When our cat died last year we buried it in the back garden. I'm kind of regretting it now as I have to step around the area when I am doing a bit of gardening. I was also unsure as to how deep I should have dug the hole?  Anybody else any thoughts on this?



The one we lost is in garden too under big tree. As I recall I went down about 2-2.5 feet. Would always be conscious of clearing or digging around there. A small shrub or plant like fuchsia immediately over the area might help, or if you don't want to dig would a suitable potted shrub over the area blend in maybe. It marks the area and keeps you away from it.


----------



## Complainer (9 Apr 2010)

ney001 said:


> Would you believe it?? got home last night and cat had been killed on the road! - Gutted


Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## ney001 (9 Apr 2010)

Thanks guys - We lost our first cat a few months ago on the same road but I never thought this cat would get hit - she's so jumpy and nervous that she rarely leaves the garden.  Couldn't believe it when I saw her on the road last night.  She's buried out with the other cat in the garden, we just put patio slabs over the two sites in case of dogs digging etc.  As with the other cat just hit by car and left there; I always get a bit annoyed about that. I wouldn't just hit an animal and drive away but we do live in a farming community so they don't quite understand the 'pet' bond that we have.  

Gutted!


----------



## haminka1 (9 Apr 2010)

ney, sorry to hear that


----------



## gipimann (9 Apr 2010)

Sorry to hear about the loss of the kitty, ney.

I lost my dear mog last summer aged 10, I had him cremated and returned to me in a wooden container (book with sleeping cat on top).  He now sits proudly on the sideboard, something he wasn't allowed do when he was alive!!

Graham07, my mog not only loved ham, not only responded to the word "ham" by walking to the fridge, but could actually say the word himself - he amazed a friend of mine one afternoon by walking to the fridge and calling for "ham"!!


----------



## z107 (9 Apr 2010)

That's terrible news Ney.
Often non-cat people don't realise how attached people become to their cats.

If you decide to get another cat, consider installing cat fence. It worked for us, even though I had my doubts.


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Apr 2010)

gipimann said:


> Graham07, my mog not only loved ham, not only responded to the word "ham" by walking to the fridge, but could actually say the word himself - he amazed a friend of mine one afternoon by walking to the fridge and calling for "ham"!!



I think I can relate to that alright. Mind you one of our two has a thing for pizza crusts, gets them in between paws and gnaws them to bits. I wonder if there is a bit of labrador in there somewhere.  

Just wondering does anyone else's moggie have unusual  tastes ?


----------



## Caveat (9 Apr 2010)

gipimann said:


> Graham07, my mog not only loved ham, not only responded to the word "ham" by walking to the fridge, but could actually say the word himself - he amazed a friend of mine one afternoon by walking to the fridge and calling for "ham"!!


 
Hang on - are you actually saying that your cat could *TALK?*


----------



## Ciaraella (9 Apr 2010)

There's a cat belonging to one of our neighbours that regularly comes into our house for a visit. One evening i put my finished dinner plate on a small side table, left the room and then came back to find the cat on the plate and licking up the leftover ketchup! needless to say we haven't left a plate down around him since!


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Apr 2010)

Caveat said:


> Hang on - are you actually saying that your cat could *TALK?*



Maybe the budgie taught it   or he could be a gato Espanol ...speaking Catalan


----------



## JJ1982 (9 Apr 2010)

Ney, i am so sorry to hear about your cat. After losing our family cat (to cancer) it took me ages to get over it, not helped by scoffs and sniggers by heartless people who wouldnt understand.

I would be gutted too, poor cat, well it sounded like she had a good life while she lasted.


----------



## mathepac (9 Apr 2010)

ney001 said:


> ... got home last night and cat had been killed on  the road! ...


Sorry to hear that.


Graham_07 said:


> ... Just wondering does anyone else's moggie  have unusual  tastes ?


Bananas, not the flesh but the pith inside  the skin. I discovered this  one day when kitty No. 1 was nosing around the container of raw  fruit/veg peelings for the composter and she decided she liked it; that  sandpaper-like tongue made short work of it. Kitty No. 2 tried some but  wasn't impressed; he disappeared in a huff for a couple of nights.

   I know cats eat grass / vegetation to keep themselves regular, but in 23  years of being owned by cats (six adults, two litters with a total of 7  kittens) I've never seen the like of this. The rest of her diet is  conventional - dried commercial feed, the occasional treat ( a yogurt  carton to lick out, chicken skin, a fish head) and water.

   My daughter suggested I call her Siobhán (after Ms. Fahey from Banarama)  who we met on holiday while my daughter was young, but I was more  inclined towards Donovan with a nod to the Mellow Yellow song from the  Sixties. Anyway it's still No.1 as that reflects the hierarchy in the  household; No.1, No.2 then humans and the other lesser creatures the  Creator has sent to cats as penance during their nine lives on earth so  they can  ascend directly into Kitty Valhalla on death.


Caveat said:


> Ah no ney ...


 never, No Ney Never No more ...". I'm sorry, it's Friday, the plug hasn't been pulled on Ireland Inc. just yet, so I can't help myself .


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Apr 2010)

Our two are 10 and 9 years old. Domestic cats can live to 20+ years. ( and I think there's one in America that recently vacated the oldest cat spot at 38 ! ). They do become an integral part of the family and it is upsetting when anything happens to them.

Yogurt, yes thats another thing they love, scraping out the cartons.


----------



## JJ1982 (9 Apr 2010)

Mine dont like yoghurt at all, does it have to be natural? One does like porridge alright and the same ones sits on the rim of the toilet staring into space for hours.


----------



## Caveat (9 Apr 2010)

Obviously badly constipated.


----------



## mathepac (9 Apr 2010)

JJ1982 said:


> ... the same ones sits on the rim of the toilet staring into space for hours.


Far out man; a Sixties stoner reincarnated as a higher life form.


----------



## haminka1 (9 Apr 2010)

unusual tastes? my cat loves banofee pie, fudge and left-over milk from cereals - and also drinking water from the loo


----------



## MandaC (10 Apr 2010)

*Cats*

My Mam's cat is now 19 years of age and it is nearly time for him to go to that great cattery in the sky.  He was part of our family growing up and I know my mam will be devastated when he goes, as indeed we all will be.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (10 Apr 2010)

JJ1982 said:


> the same ones sits on the rim of the toilet staring into space for hours.


 
...and listening to mellow yellow....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsPvigSTeD0


----------



## Purple (10 Apr 2010)

[broken link removed]
Use the space bar to fire and the up and down arrows to aim.


----------



## mathepac (10 Apr 2010)

LOL . 415ft is my highest, 29ft my lowest.


----------



## gipimann (10 Apr 2010)

Caveat said:


> Hang on - are you actually saying that your cat could *TALK?*


 
He sure could - almost all of it was in Cat Language though, so I couldn't understand him 

He stood by the fridge and made a very particular sound which to the human listener sounded exactly like "ham".   

He was a bit like that famous dog on That's Life (showing my age here now!!) who could say "sausages".....


----------



## Vanilla (10 Apr 2010)

Cats are so strange though, you'd think they are the essence of self preservation but they seem to take a perverse liking to people who really don't care for them much at all. We had a neighbours cat that adopted us, much to the neighbours annoyance. I'm more of a dog lover, but that cat used to follow me everywhere. When I was weeding he would head butt me all the time, wind around my legs, even jumping on my back. The more I tried to get rid of him, the more he persisted. Eventually I sort of got fond of him. In a way. Well, I stopped running after him and trying to kick him. I'd say I even petted him once or twice, absent mindedly. Stupid cat.


----------



## Complainer (11 Apr 2010)

The cats asked me to thank many of you for digging your gardens this weekend. It makes it so much easier to cover up the poops etc when the soil is nice and loose. For best results, please repeat the digging monthly. Thanks again.


----------



## gipimann (11 Apr 2010)

Mmmmmiaow!


----------



## levelpar (11 Apr 2010)

To all the cats I've never loved WOOF WOOF


----------



## Graham_07 (11 Apr 2010)

haminka1 said:


> and left-over milk from cereals


Another favourite,. does it matter if it's Cheerios or Weetabix. I think Cheerios left over milk is preferred by ours.


----------



## Graham_07 (11 Apr 2010)

jj1982 said:


> the same ones sits on the rim of the toilet staring into space for hours.





caveat said:


> obviously badly constipated.



 Would SenoKat help


----------



## haminka1 (11 Apr 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Another favourite,. does it matter if it's Cheerios or Weetabix. I think Cheerios left over milk is preferred by ours.



oh no, Weetabix would be a no no, too much of the straw-like stuff in there 
cheerios left-over milk's the best - sometimes not even left-over, just abandoned for a minute - last week my other half was having his cheerios breakfast with our cat keeping him company, pretending to be fast asleep - he left the room for 5 minute to check on our baby, on his return he heard some slurping sound - surely, it was the cat making the best out of the situation


----------



## JJ1982 (12 Apr 2010)

yup, maybe ill try the senokat ba dum dum!!!

My other half stupidly left the roast chicken on top of the oven last sunday while it was draining sure they mangled it completely. 

Mine used to like Crunchy Niut corkflakes milk, although i have banned them from our house (devil food)


----------



## Caveat (12 Apr 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Maybe the budgie taught it  or he could be a gato Espanol ...speaking Catalan


 


Graham_07 said:


> Would SenoKat help


 


Mods? Pleeeaaase!!


----------



## micamaca (12 Apr 2010)

Our cat likes cottage cheese and sometimes blueberry yogurt...or petit filous...but not too much, as they're not so healthy for their digestion. She likes butter of course, but then what cat doesn't. 

Boy have we gone off topic here. Anyway, I just collected my princess from our cattery today and she is in great shape. And my cattery lady sends me funny texts when I'm away to let me know how my girl is getting on   Couldn't be better  And the birds are better off too!


----------

